# Mystery soil area



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

So in my renovation there is one area that gets alot of sun. However it has grown nothing.
Not weeds not anything Even before the renovation nothing was growing.
I had a soil savy laying around and decided that I was going to use that since my wife paid for it instead of using Logan Labs like i usually do.

Question How can you have high PH and high sulpher? How do you lower PH in that case??
Lowering PH would help with my zinc (I think)
Only thing that I put down was starter fertilizer 2 weeks before soil sample.



Do you think something could be coming out of the air conditioning condenser tubes?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I guess I will extend my mulch and not worry about it.
Easiest solution. At least i wont get any weeds growing in it


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

How much sun does that area get?

I have a few ideas you could do but that all depends on how bad you want to grow something there.

First step would be to check the quality of the water coming out of the AC drip line.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

More sun is in that area than any other area on my property. it get at least 8 hours. That is an understatement.
From sunrise to about 4pm. I would like to grow something.
I use to be into salt water fish, so I have alot of water testing equipment if i can find it in the attic. I should have a TDS (total dissolved solid) meter.
House is brand new so I don't imagine a lot of impurities in the drip line. Ill let you know the TDS when I find it and try to search online for a water testing lab.
Thanks


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm just curious if there is anything that stands out and I agree there shouldn't be anything abnormal about the water coming out especially if the house is fairly new. No need to go to extremes with the water testing.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Is your house built on an old Indian burial ground by chance?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Is your house built on an old Indian burial ground by chance?


lol funny
My builder lives next door to me. Maybe since i cant get anything to grow he can haul in some dirt and take out what is there. New construction homethat i have been in less than a year. Ill take better pictures in the a.m The area is pretty big to turn into landscaping. I do remember that the builder was burning alot of stuff around that area during construction that might be the issue. even taking stuff from his other construction site and burning it also. This might explain the issues
The TDS of the water was 26. Thats better than my own drinking water (163 TDS). Very unlikely with a TDS that low that there are any contaminates.
Let me put some dandelion seed out there if it dont grow then something is up.
Maybe they used kerosene to light the fire during construction and there is petrolium products in the soil.
I was thinking more like an alien crop circle. you know I was Abducted that time in 1973.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The water coming out of the A/C drain pipes is just moisture from the air inside your house that is condensing on the evaporator coil in the air handler - so it makes sense that it is pretty clean. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think that's the most logical way to go about it Telly. Just see if you can get some replacement soil in that area and start off fresh, there is obviously something "odd" going on there.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

How far you can stick a screwdriver into he soil there?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> How far you can stick a screwdriver into he soil there?


+1


----------

